# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary 64 Bit support.



## Jochen Kühner (24 März 2011)

Nachdem nun auch libnodave mit 64 Bit funktioniert, habe Ich auch 64 Bit support in meine DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary eingebaut!

Verbinden und lesen von Variablen klappt schon, aber mehr ist noch nicht getestet.

Download wie immer hier: http://siemensplctoolboxlib.codeplex.com


----------

